# Remy and Ernesto Presas and Kendo



## billc (Jun 28, 2011)

I am currently studying Dekiti Tirsia Sirada Kali, a sword based FMA, but I origially started out in Modern Arnis and my instructor is also ranked in Kombatan and has a lot of experience with modern arnis.  I am curious about an incident involving Remy and Ernesto Presas when they went to Japan, and I was wondering what the Modern Arnis community might know about it.  I have been told that when they went to Japan, they were scooped up by some friendly police and taken to the police academy to fight against some of their police cadet, kendo students.  Does anyone know more details about this story?  Thanks.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't have much more than that, other than Remy smoked everyone. This is 3rd hand information, so I'm unsure on the accuracy.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 1, 2011)

Like Datu Hartman I only heard about it through 3rd hand sources

I believe this was part of Remy's goodwill ambassador tour in the early 70's where he went around and promoted the Philippines and demonstrated the FMAs (or Modern Arnis).  He took GM Ernesto with him to Japan to demonstrate.

I think I heard something about GM Remy disarming the guy, but it was a long time ago that I heard about it and I'm not sure.

In one of Ernesto's books I believe there is a picture of him (maybe it was Remy) posing with a guy in a kendo uniform and it mentions something about the Japanese police.  But it didn't go into any detail about the training.

When we had GM Ernesto here for a seminar in 2002 after the seminar he worked with us on different things and he showed us some sword forms (katas) or maybe it was just drills.  He told me (us) he studied Kendo while in Japan.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 2, 2011)

From 'Modern Arnis Philippine Martial Art "Stick Fighting" ' aka the "Pink Book", 

there is an article story in the back of the book, no page number titled: 
"The Man behind Modern Arnis", 

and on the second page of the article it says, 

"The popularity of Arnis even transcends Philipine shore that in 1970 Remy was asked to go to Japan and before Itago Police Academy he introduced Arnis. So intrigued and fascinated were the Japanese Police authorities of the art that they exclaimed in admiration of its effectivity."

I have heard the story as well, but that is the only published data I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 13, 2011)

The story Remy told my father and I on several occasions is as follow's. The first time Remy went to Japan ( he was by himself) he was issued a FRIENDLY challenge by a group of Kendo practitioners after they had seen a demo he did on T.V. When he went to their club he committed a major sin in the eyes of the Japanese , he walk out onto their floor in his street shoes, he use to joke that he got his power from his shoe's. At any rate the guy Remy went against had a bit of an attitude and went after Remy pretty hard, Remy disarmed him 3 times in a very short time. Afterwards Remy was invited to do a seminar.


Rocky


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 22, 2011)

From the 50 Years of Modern Arnis 1957-2007 by Datu Dieter Knuttel

Excerpt from "Looking Back at the Life of a Legend" by GM Fred Lazo

"That demonstration created a created a good impression on the Filipino martial arts and the Bureau of Tourism planned a goodwill tour for GM Remy, GM Ernesto and Dr. Lengson.  The goodwill tour was successful.  I had a picture of GM Remy dressed in Kendo armor and the Japanese master in kendo was dressed in Filipino shirt called "barong tagalong".  I had the picture but was lost when we moved to a new residence.  The switch in dress I learned later was due to GM Remy's excellent exibition of FMA.  He asked to be attacked by the kendo master and he demonstrated different disarming against his attacker.  Out of respect, the kendo master offered his uniform which GM Remy was not aware of its significance.  Dr. Guillermo Lengson, a practitioner of Shotokan told him to take off his shirt to exchange in return for the uniform offered.  GM Remy was called "Filipino Samurai" by the Japanese Kendo master.  They had a picture taking after that.

In the same article there is a small picture of GM Ernesto in a Kendo uniform in a group shot that includes GM Lazo.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 22, 2011)

The whole first paragraph of the previous post was quoted from GM Lazo's article.  I didn't put the ending quotation marks.


----------



## billc (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the flesh out.


----------



## Jeff Jeds (Nov 9, 2015)

My name is Jeff Jeds, and I was one of the students of the late Dr. Guillermo Lengson.  I was with Doc till year 2000 when he passed away.  This story regarding Remy and Doc going to Japan for a Demo was often mentioned by Doc to me.  Also, the relationship between Remy Presas and Johnny Chuten was often talked about by Doc.  If any of you would like to know my part of this story, please add me on FB and message me.  It was quite a long story with humor.  Have a wonderful day to all.


----------



## Mephisto (Nov 9, 2015)

Jeff Jeds said:


> My name is Jeff Jeds, and I was one of the students of the late Dr. Guillermo Lengson.  I was with Doc till year 2000 when he passed away.  This story regarding Remy and Doc going to Japan for a Demo was often mentioned by Doc to me.  Also, the relationship between Remy Presas and Johnny Chuten was often talked about by Doc.  If any of you would like to know my part of this story, please add me on FB and message me.  It was quite a long story with humor.  Have a wonderful day to all.


Any chance you could just share the story here?


----------

